# Acme Whistle



## bobcollie (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, i,ve just misplaced my dog whistle , which i think was a 210.5. is there a way of finding the correct pitch for a dog without trying all those in the store until he responds. Or get kicked out!.As you can see he,s a Collie.


----------

